# Baby Clothes Donations



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

Recently I sat next to a knitter who was working on a cute baby sweater. I mentioned that I had no babies to knit for and she said there were places that hand knitted items could be donated for mothers in need. I live in Colorado and wondered if anyone know of such a place here.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

One place to check is Hospitals...also local Churches...a good starting place! How wonderful you want to share! Good luck!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Hospitals that have NICU's have restrictions on the types of yarn and items that they can receive made from that yarn. Many hospitals have groups that knitt and crochet for them, more volunteers are always welcome. You only have to call around to find out about where to donate.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Homeless shelters, Red Cross chapters, Military families (if a base close by).

If you are able to get out and about, hand deliver to disaster shelter locations (fire or natural).


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

look up Pine Ridge Indian Reservation South Dakota.
Maybe there is something near to you. Postage can become an issue, but some are so grateful they will pick up


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Right now look to areas that have been hit with tornado's and they have lost everything. Not Goodwill they take and sell what you donate. United Way. Human Resources(Welfare Deaprtments).


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

Crisis pregnancy centers and free clinics. Also see if there are any programs for battered women. When they help a woman and her children leave they usually leave with only the clothes on their back. In my town the program is called Voices and is sponsored by the YWCA.

Edited to add:
I also have a contact where I can send children and toddler items to be shipped to a mission in Honduras. I have made baby and toddler items to send there. The only thing they asked was no white and no bright colors because many of the homes have dirt floors.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

carewear.org has hospital list in all of the states and what they need for babies. Check them out.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

My area hospital willingly accepted wee hats and blankets for bereavement items. Colors for pictures they take for the parents were welcomed with open arms. 

I enjoy doing them and praying for those who will need something suddenly.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Project Linus has many chapters in Colorado. This charity provides 
a sense of security, warmth and comfort to children who are seriously ill, traumatized, or otherwise in need through the gifts of new, handmade blankets and afghans

No clothing, just blankets and afghans but a very worthwhile projects.


----------



## NYC StitchGirl (Jan 24, 2015)

Check out the website for Stitches from the Heart. Also take a look at Project Linus. I donate lots and lots of little blankets to each of them. Enjoy!


----------



## quilteralso (Dec 12, 2014)

Newborns In Need. Website www.newbornsinneed.org for list of local chapter.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Start knitting few and you can find many in neighbourhood.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Start knitting few and you can find many in neighbourhood.


----------

